# History of Hypothyroidism



## avon4117 (Dec 23, 2015)

can someone help me select the ICD 10 code for this condition...i cant find it anywhere..thanks


----------



## Sarah Ann (Dec 23, 2015)

I believe it's a chronic condition, where it would follow a person for life.  I've noticed that providers like using the word history even if it's current.
I've been wrong before, but can you use E039?
I've also read "patient has no current history of X,Y,and Z".  Following the rules of the English language current and history don't belong together.


----------



## LFARDENCPC (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health-inf...ndocrine/hypothyroidism/Pages/fact-sheet.aspx
if it is documented as being treated I would use the E039; there is also a personal history code of Z8639 - maybe a senior coder can weigh in on when to use the history code.


----------



## avon4117 (Jan 4, 2016)

Cheryl O. said:


> I believe it's a chronic condition, where it would follow a person for life.  I've noticed that providers like using the word history even if it's current.
> I've been wrong before, but can you use E039?
> I've also read "patient has no current history of X,Y,and Z".  Following the rules of the English language current and history don't belong together.



this was my exact thinking...the patient is not being treated for it..it was just used under the list of dx for comorbidities 

Hypothyrodism is abnormally low activity of the thyroid gland, resulting in retardation of growth and mental development in children and adults

sounds like it would follow a person for life..cant get anyone to clear this for me.


----------



## avon4117 (Jan 4, 2016)

okay I just talked with a clinician she states if the patient is still on meds for the condition..then it is current


----------

